# August Tarpon



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Just now getting around to posting due to my internship and school. Anyways, last month my brother and dad came down to help me move in and get settled and do some fishing. We went out one morning and were hooking into everything. Would have been a great day if we could have gotten the fish to the boat. We were trolling for kings and were hooking into monster kings and spinner sharks. Well, I ended up hooking into something they was pulling really hard just not like a king. Turned out to be a tarpon. My brother immediately comes to where I am and starts getting pictures. He managed a couple nice ones but this one has to be the best. Oh and the guys in the second picture followed us the entire 2 miles offshore and nearly 2 hours of the fight.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude that is absolutely badass:notworthy:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Congrats on the tarpon (your first?). They had a very strong run this year and we were fortunate enough to have some of the most solid tarpon fishing I've ever experienced on the Northern Gulf.

I really like that first shot. Its nice to have someone with you taking pics, especially if they can get the timing right. My buddy Alan is working on it. Here's his last pic of my last tarpon of the season. Not quite


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

here are a few more he got without me in it.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome where was that at?

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow very awsome...


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Superb.....................

Robin


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

out of grayton beach. Doing an internship over here at grayton beach fitness


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Great picture and nice tarpon! Congrats


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sick as hell


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Heck yeah man!!!

Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice what camera was he using ?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

did your brother have to tow you back home? I can't imagine having to paddle back after pulling in a monster like that.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!! GREAT pics & a FANTASTIC catch from the yak!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome action pics - great catch. Congrats


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Very, very cooool. I hooked one last summer and had it at the yak getting ready for a pic and had tackle failure on the last yak side surge.
Love those pics.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice Avet! I got two!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Best tarpon action shots I've ever seen from a kayak.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.
He uses a Canon G12 and loves it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Night Wing said:


> Best tarpon action shots I've ever seen from a kayak.


I agree!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome tarpon and pics !!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

